# South Branch water level



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

Just checked the gage online and it has broke 900CFS at smith bridge. can anyone up by Roscommon give me a first hand account on the level? Is the river close to the bridge at chase or steckert? I am thinking some cabins may be flooded.
Thanks,
-Jeff


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

It is high, for sure, but have not heard of any flooding in houses or over bridges. I'll check Chase this evening and see first hand. Dad lives on river, maybe th 5th highest he has seen since livin gin this house of 30 years or so.


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

Gage must of messed up, just looked again and it's low 800's and rising. Still way high


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

[/IMG]

Chase Bridge...about 2 feet clearance under bridge. Next photo is Steckert Bridge parking lot/access. 








[/IMG]


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures. Wow that's higher than I have ever seen it. Hope the low lying cabins up by town and downstream from steckert are ok


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

The south branch is at the second highest level ever recorded.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

birddog520 said:


> The south branch is at the second highest level ever recorded.
> 
> View attachment 36487
> 
> View attachment 36488


What is that app?


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

The river level picture is an app called "fishhead" it the best water level app I have found but it only shows readings where the USGS takes water level readings. and yes it is worth the money, one of the few apps I have payed for.

the other picture is off the USGS site (not an app)


The 2 apps I use most for fishing is the Fishhead and windfinder. 
they are must haves if you get down to saltwater fishing at all.
-Jeff


----------



## litehen1955 (Oct 24, 2011)

The whole of the AS system is extremely high and dangerous. The south in particular. Fished this past week in the Holy Water and it is even roaring for this time of year. Please be careful. It will be a few weeks before the SB is fishable on foot would be my guess. 

Mainstream above Parmalee is flooded into the trees on any flat ground. Going to be a tough opener.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I will be over there in 2 weeks, hopefully it clears out.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

I took this footage at Five Channels Dam yesterday. The power of that moving water is impressive.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

It is up higher today at Roscommon.


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

It sure is, I have never seen Steckert access look like that. Chase too. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

Chase bridge Saturday


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

for how high that water looks i cant believe its as clear as it is! :SHOCKED:


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

South Branch is such a slow draining watershed, it doesn't get quick run-offs, so it stays pretty clear, stained-yes. I'm not sure if I have ever seen the south branch "dirty". 

Weekend opener will be a tough one for fishing. If ya go, wear a pfd, it is cold and deep. Better be experienced in "reading" a river. Saw two kayakers going down yesterday.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

The upper Main and North should be fishable with care. Streamers are a safe bet if you are covering a lot of water. Useful hatches will be unlikely but the bugs may go anyway. I've found that a soft hackle pheasant tail 6" to 1' off the bottom can work work wonders when the Hennie's are moving but the fish won't come all the way up. Keep those rod tips high at the end of the drift or you may always wonder what that was that hit so hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

